# My 1st Salty Tank - 46Gal Bowfront



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wanna share some pictures with you guys. The thread was started while I still have my crayfish...

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/mari...hing-salt-my-46gal-bowfront-15656/index4.html


----------

